# [Conférence] Fosdem 2007

## titix

Bonjour à tous !

L'an passé une poignée de membres de ce forum se sont retrouvés au Fosdem[1] à Bruxelles alors pourquoi ne pas faire de même cette année !

Personnellement je serai présent cette année encore avec une dizaine de personnes de mon école.

Et vous, vous faites quoi les 24 & 25 février 2007 ?  :Very Happy: 

[1] http://www.fosdem.org/2007/

----------

## Tuxicomane

Erf c'est loin Bruxelles.. et c'est cher le Thalys... Dommage...    :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Erf c'est loin Bruxelles.. et c'est cher le Thalys... Dommage...   

 

Y a pas que le Thalys, en bus, c'est un peu moins cher...

----------

## kopp

Je serais bienvenue mais je peux pas vraiment partir le vendredi et il n'y a pas de vol lowcost le samedi -> je viens pas ...

----------

## kernelsensei

j'y serai  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Suis trop loin   :Crying or Very sad: 

(à moins de faire le voyage en caisse, prenant au passage kopp et tout... mais on serait crevé à l'arrivé)

----------

## GaMeS

Vous faites un détour par la Bretagne ? hihi <3

----------

## kwenspc

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Vous faites un détour par la Bretagne ? hihi <3

 

bah ouais allez! rien que ça: finlande-suède-belgique-fra...pardon: bretagne  :Wink:  puis belgique et au retour le même en inverse. Chaud  :Laughing: 

----------

## davidou2a

arf moi quand je vois le prix des vols ajaccio -> bruxelles je pleure... 220 au bas mot...

----------

## kopp

Tu peux pas te faire parachuter par un vol de l'armée ?

----------

## E11

Argh, pour moi, 8-9min de vélo et 3.5km c'est long quand même... et puis faire le voyage à son unnif un week-end faut être vraiment fou !   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

Normalement je serai là ! J'espère juste que je n'aurai pas le prob de l'année passée où j'avais du annuler à la dernière minute à cause d'un travail en gorupe pour l'unif  :Sad: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

kopp je sais bien que c'est l'Europe, mais un parachutage de l'armée au dessus de Bruxelles, je sais pas comment ils le prendraient   :Razz: 

Mouais zut, bon moi ça sera ptêt l'année prochaine ?

Ça fait trop loin   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tu peux pas te faire parachuter par un vol de l'armée ?

 

Me faire parachuter ça suffira j'ai assez donné mes genoux sont assez fracassé pour le moment  :Smile: 

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> kopp je sais bien que c'est l'Europe, mais un parachutage de l'armée au dessus de Bruxelles, je sais pas comment ils le prendraient   

 

C'est illegal pour un mili français de penetrer en uniforme dans un autre pays passible d amende et d'emprisonnement...

Je le sais on me l'a bassiné pendant 5 ans quand j'y etais a l'armée  :Smile: 

----------

## titix

Je peux peut être avoir des tarifs pour le train au départ de Paris (désolé pour les autres), pour les gens intéressés envoyez moi un MP au plus vite  :Very Happy: 

Comptez environ 90 euros allez / retour.

----------

## Poch

Sinon, pour les gens qui ne savent pas faire le déplacement mais qui sont intéressés par les conférences, elles sont filmées et disponibles sur belnet

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben moi si je trouve du monde à prendre sur la route Besac-Bruxelles, il y a peut-être moyen, faut voir. Ma tuxmobile peut prendre 3 personnes   :Laughing: 

[edit] Bon ça fait un peu plus de 500 bornes donc en fait avec deux personnes pour diviser les frais je suis partant !!

----------

## Mickael

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Ben moi si je trouve du monde à prendre sur la route Besac-Bruxelles, il y a peut-être moyen, faut voir. Ma tuxmobile peut prendre 3 personnes  
> 
> [edit] Bon ça fait un peu plus de 500 bornes donc en fait avec deux personnes pour diviser les frais je suis partant !!

 

Cela aurait été avec plaisir mais je suis en fin thèse et j'ai une tonne de boulot....  :Sad:   Donc travail, travail et encore travail

----------

## tmasscool

Comme vous le savez, le FOSDEM 2007 approche à grand pas. Et gentoo y sera présent cette année encore d'après ce que j'ai pu voir...

Puis si cette année il pouvait y avoir des t-shirts gentoo en vente au fosdem, ce serait cool. J'en achèterais volontiers un ou deux histoire de me la péter devant les amis  :Wink:  Mais, j'en ai pas vu l'an passé alors j'avais du me rabattre sur les t-shirts OpenSuSE (qui étaient offerts d'ailleurs  :Wink:  ), mais ça le fait moins.  

Donc ma seconde question est : Y aura-t-il des t-shirts gentoo cette année au fosdem ? 

La gentoo nouvelle sortira-t-elle comme l'an passé en "avant première" lors du fosdem ?

http://www.fosdem.org/2007/

EDIT: honte à moi, un topic concernant le fosdem existait déjà... si un modo pouvait donc supprimer ce topic inutile..

----------

## kopp

Pour les T-Shirts, c'est pas encore sûr. Je viens de demander à diox qui est le responsable et il m'a dit qu'il n'avait pas encore pu prévoir ça mais qu'il essaierait. Il sera probablement au stand donc demande lui.

----------

## ratur

J'y serai certainement, avec d'autres liégeois  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

95% de chances que j'y sois :-)

Edit : je vous rappelle également le FOSDEM Beer Event qui se passe la veille (vendredi 23) au Roy d'Espagne sur la grand place de Bruxelles de 17h30 jusqu'à la fermeture (passé minuit).

----------

## kernelsensei

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> 95% de chances que j'y sois 
> 
> Edit : je vous rappelle également le FOSDEM Beer Event qui se passe la veille (vendredi 23) au Roy d'Espagne sur la grand place de Bruxelles de 17h30 jusqu'à la fermeture (passé minuit).

 

Le Roy d'Espagne, comme dirait un pote barman à Bruxelles, ça sent le piège a touristes... pour goûter les bonnes bières je préfère le moeder lambic ou la Porte Noire...  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Ben moi si je trouve du monde à prendre sur la route Besac-Bruxelles, il y a peut-être moyen, faut voir. Ma tuxmobile peut prendre 3 personnes  
> 
> [edit] Bon ça fait un peu plus de 500 bornes donc en fait avec deux personnes pour diviser les frais je suis partant !!

 

Tu prends la rn83?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Ben moi si je trouve du monde à prendre sur la route Besac-Bruxelles, il y a peut-être moyen, faut voir. Ma tuxmobile peut prendre 3 personnes  
> 
> [edit] Bon ça fait un peu plus de 500 bornes donc en fait avec deux personnes pour diviser les frais je suis partant !! 
> 
> Tu prends la rn83?

 

Intéressé aussi, dans le cas où ça serait faisable, ça remplirait la voiture étant donné qu'un pote viendrait aussi avec.

----------

## Yggdrasill

J'y serais, je ne sais pas encore quel jour mais je viens.

Normalement on devrait debarquer a plusieurs.

Si il y a des T-Shirt gentoo, je prend un exemplaire de chaque  :Very Happy: 

Des autocollant et autres brolsdu genre ce serait cool aussi, faut que je decore mon MacBook !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Désolé de ne pas avoir répondu, mais pour moi, fosdem tombe à l'eau. J'ai du changer l'alternateur de ma tuxmobile la semaine dernière alors mes petites économies ont pris une claque et en plus la carte mère de la machine qui me sert de serveur à la maison vient de mourrir.

Alors pour les prochains moi s c'est:

```

USE="-macdo -bar -resto -boites +pâtes +soirée-tv" emerge kuku

```

----------

## GaMeS

R.I.P. Motherboard  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

D'ailleurs tous les dons seront les bienvenus  (bon d'achats macdo (hein enlight), argent, alternateur seat ibiza, mobo .....)   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Tu acceptes le don de pizzas ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Mais bien sur, j'ai oublier d'enlever le useflags pizzas d'ailleurs  !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## PabOu

boooouuuuh, mauvaise note pour le stand gentoo !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> boooouuuuh, mauvaise note pour le stand gentoo !

 

Tout à fait d'accord ! À priori il y a eu des soucis d'organisation, donc : pas de tshirts, pas de CDs, ... rien ! C'était carrement la loose  :Sad: 

----------

## Vi66cent

Oui un peu déçu...je comptais acheter un t-shirt !

Pour l'anné prochaine essayez de prévoir tout ca avec un peu de déco en plus et p-e un ordi de démo  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

Je me suis contenté d'un t-shirt de la FSFeurope avec le préambule de la GPL-2 dans le dos :-)

Mais ca ne vaut pas un t-shirt Gentoo :'(

----------

## _Seth_

Salut,

  2 petites questions : est ce que vous avez ramené des photos (je n'ai pas vu de gentooistes sur le groupe de Flickr) ? Est ce que ça chauffait encore cette année entre la MoFo et les debianeux ?

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

